# The Stand by Stephen King



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I loved The Passage by Justin Cronin and was looking for books like it and a friend recommended that I read The Stand. How does it compare to The Passage. I have read just about ever book King has written but I have not read this one. Anyone read both of these and if so which did you like the best and why.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I enjoyed "The Passage" too and can't wait for the sequel. If you read "The Stand" you'll see that moments in the Cronin novel were clearly inspired by King's early work, and perhaps also a bit by Robert McCammon's "Swan Song," which you might also enjoy.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

In My Humble Opinion,  The Passage was the best book of 2010.

Stephen King is my all time totally awesome favorite author of all time.

The Stand is an amazing book, and if you look at any polls of serious King fans you'll probably find that The Stand is easily the favorite.

It would be difficult for me to say which of those I preferred, but for reals man, if you like Stephen King, and you liked The Passage, you owe it to yourself to download and devour The Stand, you will love it


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep, The Stand is a modern classic. I read the author's preferred, unedited version but I don't know if that's necessary. Made it like reading seven books instead of five! Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I started The Stand last night. I also may read The Swan Song next, Thanks to the person who recommended that one to me. I love this type book which is funny because when I was younger I did not which is why that was about the only book of King's I had not read. When I was younger I read King, Dean Koontz and John Saul. They were my favorites. My husband just finished The Passage last night and loved it. Boy we hate to have to wait another year or so for the next book. Maybe we will find some to read while we wait such as The Stand and Swan Song.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm probably in the minority that didn't really enjoy "The Passage".  Granted I am right in the middle of the book, but it isn't perking my interest and currently 'on hold' in my Kindle.  Personally, "The Stand" is one of my favorite books ad can't really see any big connections to "The Passage" besides the obvious.  I love books like "The Stand" so I was really eager to read "The Passage" but...it didn't seem to "catch me" or "move me".  Perhaps I will pick it up again, but with every passing month it seems a bit less likely.

"The Stand" is awesome with a lot of action and things to think about.  Sure it is long but I love books I can really sink in to and enjoy the characters more.  Some parts of the book are a bit out dated but it didn't deter away from the plot in anyway.  I really hope you and others who are reading it for the first time enjoy it.

M-O-O-N, that spells "good book".

Tris


----------



## CarltonCaz (Dec 29, 2010)

I have recently finished The Passage and thoroughly enjoyed it. My first thought during the reading was that it reminded me of The Stand, which I haven't read for over 10 years.

Personally I like The Stand better. I felt that the central part of The Passage lost its way a little ( but not much!). From memory while reading The Stand I was scared witless!

For me, The Stand was actually very believable, and The Passage evoked the same feelings.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

I've not read The Passage (although I think I'll have to judging by some the comments here...) but as for The Stand - for once, everything you hear about how good a book it is is true.

James


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Tris said:


> M-O-O-N, that spells "good book".
> 
> Tris


This is funny because my daughter and I even after all these years after reading will still make reference 
to this

I think his mastery of characterization really showed itself in this book. My daughter has read it twice and recommends it frequently


----------



## AnThem (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't read The Passage, but I've read The Stand several times. It's definitely a can't-put-it-down kind of book. I'm actually not a big Stephen King fan (at least not in the last 20 years), but The Stand is on my top 10 books list. I love a good apocalypse story.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

The Stand has been on my list of all-time favorites since I read it. It's definitely one of King's best works. But I haven't read it recently, nor have I read The Passage. I have a much shorter attention span these days.  
L.J.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The Passage is on my Kindle waiting to be read soon. But you certainly can't go wrong with The Stand. And I also loved Swan Song.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I tried reading The Stand once but after about 250 pages I couldn't keep the characters straight in my head and gave up.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I'll chime in with the others and say that The Stand is a phenomenal work. If King's work is the United States, The Stand is Texas.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

read them both..like The Stand better..I just like Kings writing better . The Passage was a great read but just not as good as The Stand IMO.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I started reading King with 'Salem's Lot and Night Shift, and The Stand came next for me. Phenomenal work.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

I've read both versions of The Stand and prefer the shorter one.  Do they still offer that edition?  After reading this thread, I'm getting the urge to give it a third go though.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Glen Krisch said:


> I've read both versions of The Stand and prefer the shorter one. Do they still offer that edition? After reading this thread, I'm getting the urge to give it a third go though.


I would bet that the original shorter version is easily available on ebay or amazon, probably for less than 10 bucks too.

And this thread has made me bump The Stand up to the top of my download list. May have to re-re-re read it again soon


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I got the longer version for my Kindle and my husband and I are both reading it now and are discussing it as we go the same way we did with The Passage. We also bought a dvd on Amazon with this movie and two other of King's on it. Can't wait to watch it after we finish the book. It has got very good reviews. We are really enjoying the book.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought the longer one too, but preferred the shorter version. King is brilliant, but like most of us he often needs a tough editor


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Just downloaded The Stand.  Thanks guys !  I now own it in several versions.

Speaking of which, have you seen the graphic novel adaptation ?  Pretty cool


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Fun timing. I'm reading The Stand again for probably the 8th time. My favorite book of all time probably. I prefer the longer one I think.

I'll have to check out The Passage... you know, in like 3 months when I finally get through the phone book (aka unabridged TS).


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

Its threads like these that make me want to buy a new book. Thanks to you guys, The Stand is now the next book I'm going to read on my kindle. Happy New Year!

jay


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

J.M. Pierce said:


> I'll chime in with the others and say that The Stand is a phenomenal work. If King's work is the United States, The Stand is Texas.


Well if you're going to get technical... Alaska is far bigger than Texas


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Alright, fine.  If that many people say "best ever Stephen King,"  then I guess I'm off to go read "The Stand."  Dammit.  My cue is getting long, and there's room for several thousand more books in this thing.  But it's too late.  It's already in my head.  I know it's going to be really good... no real choice here.  Must... read... Stand....


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

My Husband and I are both reading The Stand and we are both having a hard time getting into it. With The Passage it grabbed us from the start and this one is not. We are guessing it is because it has to establish all the different characters first. I have read about 13 chapters and my husband has read close to this much and it is not doing much for us. We are not giving up but hope this does pick up pretty quick. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

No question that a lot of SK's books start out slow. The slow stuff is important though, cause by the end you'll REALLY know and feel what each character is going through.  Stick it out, it's worth it. =)


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I am now on chapter 25 and it has picked up. My husband is still having problems with it but I think it is because he just finished The Passage and loved it. I have to say also that so far I have enjoyed The Passage better but I am a big King fan so I will hold out judgement until I finish.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

padowd said:


> I am now on chapter 25 and it has picked up. My husband is still having problems with it but I think it is because he just finished The Passage and loved it. I have to say also that so far I have enjoyed The Passage better but I am a big King fan so I will hold out judgement until I finish.


I've never thought the Stand was slowly paced, whenever I pick it up and read it from the beginning I'm usually hooked by page 20 or so. I didn't get hooked on The passage until about page 100 or so.

Love them both though !


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

im wondering about all the comparisons of The Stand to The Passage..other than an apocalyptic type theme I dont think the stories really have all that much in common
If one was to compare The Stand with another book it would have to be Swan Song by Robert McCammon


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I strongly recommend both Stephen King's 'The Stand', and Robert McCammon's 'Swan Song'.  They're very similar in style, and both great reads.

I'm currently slogging through 'The Passage' waiting for it to get good, which my wife assures me, it will very soon.  It's nice to see people comparing it to 'The Stand' and 'Swan Song', because that gives me hope.  Right now, I can't wait for most of these people to die.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

akpak said:


> Well if you're going to get technical... Alaska is far bigger than Texas


Actually I was speaking to the saying that Texas is a whole other country. However, you could definitely insert Alaska there to get the same message!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

JoeMitchell said:


> I'm currently slogging through 'The Passage' waiting for it to get good, which my wife assures me, it will very soon. It's nice to see people comparing it to 'The Stand' and 'Swan Song', because that gives me hope. Right now, I can't wait for most of these people to die.


its gets better but dont expect another Stand


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I have to say that my husband and I both loved The Passage. It starts off great and then goes down a little but then it picks back up again. I think if we had not read it first we would be liking The Stand alot better. But both of us are now getting into The Stand more. I had forgot how good King was when he wrote this book. I had not read any of King's books in so long I had forgot how good he can be. We are enjoying it and I have It and Under The Dome on my Kindle to start next.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I've always said that 'The Stand' was my favorite novel of all time, but for awhile I switched to say that "It" was my new favorite, even better than The Stand.  Then I saw that TV movie adaption of 'IT' and it kinda soured my memory of the book for awhile.  I plan to re-read 'IT' some day, because I know it was a really great book.  Maybe SK's best.  I'm still not sure, but I've read 'The Stand' three times.


----------



## CarltonCaz (Dec 29, 2010)

padowd said:


> I have It and Under The Dome on my Kindle to start next.


Recently finished Under The Dome and thoroughly enjoyed it. Not his best, but his best for a while.

By chance this morning I was channel-hopping on our Foxtel (cable TV here in Australia) and came across a show about Steven King. Very interesting to hear some of the things that triggered little ideas that became some of his stories. They also showed a hard-bound version of his original "The Stand".....it was MASSIVE!


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

The Stand is one of my all time favourite books.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

A guy I work with saw the movie It and said it was not good. He advised me not to watch it especially if I had not read the book. I have the dvd of The Stand which has got good reviews but I am not going to watch it until I have read the book first. Years ago I used to read anything by King but got burned out. His writing just got way out there for me but the stuff he has turned out lately seems like the old King I remember and loved. You just can't beat him when he is good.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> I've always said that 'The Stand' was my favorite novel of all time, but for awhile I switched to say that "It" was my new favorite, even better than The Stand. Then I saw that TV movie adaption of 'IT' and it kinda soured my memory of the book for awhile. I plan to re-read 'IT' some day, because I know it was a really great book. Maybe SK's best. I'm still not sure, but I've read 'The Stand' three times.


"It" was a great book. It really messed with me; and you're right, the movie was terrible.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Its threads like these that make me want to buy a new book.


Ditto! After reading all these entries, I simply HAD to pop over to order and download "The Passage" since I have already read "Swan Song" and "The Stand" and loved them both.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I think The Stand is outstanding.  One of the great books.  A great cast of characters in an epic story.  
The Passage-- I read it and enjoyed, but not anywhere near The Stand.  Also, the break in the middle of The Passage threw me.  You grow close to a group of characters, then wham, a new group.  Also, I see eleven more books to follow.  Still, a book worth reading.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

The Stand is brilliant, I think.  And is still one of my fave King books, but I have to say that his Dark Tower series is phenomenal.  I can't wait until they make the movies and TV show to go with it.

They area also redoing The Stand into a theatrical motion picture.

Swan Song is also fantastic.

Think I may have to pick up the Passage, if it is anywhere comparable to King's work.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

The Stand is awesome. Easily not just one of King's best, but one of the best books ever, IMHO.

Dark Tower (spoiler)


Spoiler



totally disappointed me though. I loved it all the way thru, then got to the end and felt thoroughly deflated. Like "that's it? argh!"


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Thinking of The Stand reminds me of living in Boulder, CO.  And how King lived there and set The Shining up in Estes Park.  And how he also sent all the bad people to Vegas.  And now I have to go to Vegas in March to do a taping for a show on the Syfy Channel where I'm going to be the 'expert' on Area 51.  As long as no one pulls in with a nuke on a cart, should be ok.
The Stand ranks in one of the top 10 books I've read.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL

Have fun in Vegas Bob.  Have to let us know when the show airs.  I love stuff on Area 51


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Bob_Mayer said:


> And now I have to go to Vegas in March to do a taping for a show on the Syfy Channel where I'm going to be the 'expert' on Area 51. As long as no one pulls in with a nuke on a cart, should be ok.


Oh, Bob! That sounds so cool. Yes, please let us know when the show airs!


----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

The Stand is one of my all time favorites even though I haven't read it in 20 years. This thread reminds me that I should break it out again. I still remember some of the characters and their quirks even after all this time. That's saying something since I'm pretty sure I've already forgotten where I parked my car at the airport when I flew out this morning!


----------

